# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Benefits of Privately Owned Firearms -- Be armed with the truth, says Eric Englund.

## Ronin Truth

> *Benefits of Privately Owned Firearms*
> 
> Be armed with the truth, says Eric Englund. 
> 
> *Barack Obamas and Hillary Clintons Politically-Correct Thinking about Guns*
> 
> By Eric Englund
> 
> December 2, 2015
> ...




https://www.lewrockwell.com/2015/12/...wned-firearms/

----------

